# PCD or Marriot package acceptance



## BoingR6 (Mar 7, 2011)

My PCD is tentatively set for 9/23 Fri. 

Flying in the night before, and was wondering if either the PCD or Marriot will be able to accept UPS/FEDex/USPS packages a few days prior to my arrival. 

I will be ordering weathertech floorliners, and would like to put them in the car as soon as I take delivery on the 23rd. 

Not sure if both facilities is willing to accept them? 

Thanks


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

If you have a reservation, Marriot should accept the package (I've done this several time in business travels). PDC may or may not -Ask Donnie.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

GeorgeT said:


> If you have a reservation, Marriot should accept the package (I've done this several time in business travels). PDC may or may not -Ask Donnie.


PCD books a block of rooms. I don't think the Marriott gets the names until a couple of days before check in, but I could be wrong.

The easiest way to answer your question is to call the Marriott directly. Tell them what date you are arriving and ask them about accepting the package. If you have it sent directly from the supplier to the Marriott, it could arrive days before you arrive. That may be a problem.


----------

